
A Pythonic Guide to Solid Design Principles – Dev - rbanffy
https://dev.to/ezzy1337/a-pythonic-guide-to-solid-design-principles-4c8i
======
enjeyw
I've often had trouble jiving SOLID with python, and justifying decisions to
others. This is really helpful

------
nine_zeros
I think Python will become Java in a few years.

One of the biggest griefs I get in working with Python is that there are so so
so many ways of doing something and then there are a few (not one, but a few)
Pythonic ways of doing the same thing.

Leads to interesting waste of time in code reviews.

